# Canadian army - Length of service



## Andrew123 (13 Nov 2012)

In the CF the length of service is 3 to 9 years can you leave anytime after the 3rd year?

I am only asking because I want to become a police officer in my home town but they are not in high demand at the moment i was thinking of serving 4 - 5 years maybe more for experience then go back to my hometown and start my career if that is possible. I just want to figure out my options.


----------



## Andrew123 (13 Nov 2012)

In the CF the length of serves is 3 to 9 years can you leave anytime after the 3rd year?


----------



## MikeL (13 Nov 2012)

You don't have to ask your question in multiple sections here.


----------



## MikeL (13 Nov 2012)

You can request to Voluntary Release during your terms of service,  how ever you may have some financial repercussions - ex if the CF paid for your schooling,  etc


----------



## q_1966 (13 Nov 2012)

If you are a Regular Force (Full time) NCM you can VR at anytime during BMQ...once completed BMQ and QL3 qualified then it will be much harder to VR, unless you completed your first term of service...be it 3 or 4 years and your on your second contract...If your on your second contract and you VR, the day your out is suppose to be about 6 months to the Date of your Memo.

One year prior to the end of your first contract (If you haven't done anything really stupid) they might offer you another contract to continue your career which your not obligated to say yes too, the military isn't for everybody.

this might also help
http://www.admfincs-smafinsm.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5049-1-eng.asp

If you aren't sure you can still try out the Reserves.


----------



## Ciskman (13 Nov 2012)

I am not sure what your motivation is, but if you are already considering your release date perhaps the military is not the best path.

Just a thought, my apologies if I am wrong.


----------



## Andrew123 (14 Nov 2012)

I am only asking because I want to become a police officer in my home town but they are not in high demand at the moment i was thinking of serving 4 - 5 years maybe more for experience then go back to my hometown and start my career if that is possible. I just want to figure out my options.


----------



## kratz (14 Nov 2012)

The SCAN seminars (Second Career Assistance Network) I have been to have mentioned one of the biggest mistakes "we all make" is not planning for our release. There is nothing inherently wrong with keeping an eye on retirement potential when someone is enrolling in the CF.


----------

